

I'm a Jill of all trades and damn proud of it - enemtin
http://emmanemtin.com/post/77393614101/im-a-jill-of-all-trades-and-damn-proud-of-it

======
thaumaturgy
I self-identify with this too. I am a decent juggler, auto mechanic, wood
worker, gardener/landscaper, plumber, hiker, rock climber, group organizer,
sysadmin, go player, and a pretty darn good programmer.

I think generalists are the bees of human society; they help to cross-
pollinate different fields. Most groups can probably benefit from a generalist
or two.

 _But_ , there's a danger that people will stop taking your opinions seriously
too. What's the old saying about knowing everything about nothing or nothing
about everything? Flitting too much from interest to interest leaves you with
no real special knowledge of any subject.

~~~
enemtin
The Jack of all trades aka the 'master of none'. I agree there's room for both
types of personas and have yet to experience it as a weakness in my current
job, but you never know. I think I know more or less where my specialties lie
but yet have to remain focused or else I can easily veer too far off track.
I'll remain curious until the day I die.

------
xfalcox
Yeah, I'm just like that, and some times I get real scared, that if I need to
change my job, it will be too hard. Who needs a guys who does data science,
sysadmin, front end, back end, management and planning at the same day?

Once you got some time at work, people value you a lot, I've got more
promotions in three years than I was hoping in ten years, but I see the market
so different with all those experts.

------
thenipper
Ha! This sums me up completely. Well except for the 'jill' part. I've found
while its a real pain to get a job, that once you have one people want to hold
on to you. Someone that can jump from doing some carpentry, to administering a
server, to working a job fair is really handy to have around.

~~~
enemtin
Love it! It's a pretty good feeling when you stumble upon an employer who sees
the value in having such a varied skill-set and gives you the free rein to
bounce around.

------
matryoshka
That's the way to own it! I identify with this life philosophy and own it
without feeling guilty that I haven't mastered one specific domain. I do work
on learning more and stay current in my areas of interest.

~~~
enemtin
Thanks! I don't think there is any shame in it. I always thought I was a bit
lost or lacked direction/passion but it kind of clicked that it stems from a
innately curious nature of always wanting to learn new things.

------
NAFV_P
_Polymath_

